# My internet is connected yet not loading webpages?



## Ikouze (Jul 12, 2011)

I have a laptop and My internet has randomly been acting weird lately. It has not been loading webpages yet it says it's connected and it's at full bars on wireless. I think it may be sonething with my modem, but my warrenty is out and I really dont feel like paying 99 dollars to renew it. I want to know if there is any solution to fix this? Is it something with the ip adress or such? Help please?


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Take a look at the thread below and post the required information.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ty-issue-pre-posting-requirements-573737.html


----------

